# Nuclearus - New build, simple CPU Benchmark



## WeatherMan

Alright guys, just pulling a new benchmark I've found from XS, its quite a good one, only 285K, takes about 45 seconds to run, and supports up to 8 cores, Link is below

Download (its the middle link) "NuclearMC.rar"

You can also download it here http://www.upitus.com/download.php?file=6f943f11


Get benching 

If you want to be included in the ranks, just post up a screeny of your result

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rankings  *

*Intel
AMD*

*Top 20*

*Bootup05 - E6400 @ 3.64GHz* - *10,525*
*Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz * - *10,092* (XP)
*ETSA - E6400 @ 3.2GHz* - *9,484*
*Rambo - * - *9,405* (Vista)
*Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz* - *8,442*
*leetkyle - E6400 @ 2.13GHz* - *6,366*
*ghostfacesk - Athlon64 X2 4600 @ 2.85GHz* - *6,073*
*GCR - E6300 @ 1.86GHz* - *5,747*
*Jet - Pentium D 2.8GHz* - *4,348*
*dmw2692004 - Intel T2050 @ 1.6GHz* - *4,340*
*jancz3rt - A64 3000+ @ 2.7GHz* - *4,186*
*Petrik CZ - Sempron 2800 @ 2.71GHz * - *3,781*
*Lord Of The Ming - A64 3200 @ 2.36GHz * - *3,744*
*BurgerBob - A64 3200 @ 2.4GHz * - *3,736*
*Redbull {wings} - Sempron 3400 @ 2.5GHz* - *.3,506*
*sirmixalot42691 - A64 3500 @ 2.44GHz* - *3,323*
*kobaj - A64 3700 @ 2.21GHz* - *3,281*
*evanscnce - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 2.91GHz* - *3,177*
*salman - Sempron 3300 @ 2.05GHz* - *3,121*
*dragon2309 - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 3.24GHz* - *2,885*
*Kornowski - Athlon XP @ 2GHz* - *2,425*
*Nevakonaza - Sepron 2800 @ 2.8GHz* - *2,345*
*BurgerBob - Celeron @ 1.2GHz* - *1,416*
*bldgengineer - AMD Athlon @ 800MHz* - *1,041*
*dragon2309 - Dell Latitude @ 360MHz* - *860*



*Top Single Cores*

*jancz3rt - A64 3000+ @ 2.7GHz* - *4,186*
*Petrik CZ - Sempron 2800 @ 2.71GHz * - *3,781*
*Lord Of The Ming - A64 3200 @ 2.37GHz * - *3,744*
*BurgerBob - A64 3200+ 2.4GHz* - *3,736*
*Redbull {wings} - Sempron 3400 @ 2.5GHz* - *.3,506*
*sirmixalot42691 - A64 3500 @ 2.44GHz* - *3,323*
*kobaj - A64 3700+ 2.21GHz* - *3,281*
*evanscnce - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 2.91GHz* - *3,177*
*salman - Sempron 3300 @ 2.05GHz* - *3,121*
*dragon2309 - Pentium 4 2.8 @ 3.24GHz* - *2,885*
*Kornowski - Athlon XP @ 2GHz* - *2,425*
*Nevakonaza - Sepron 2800 @ 2.8GHz* - *2,345*
*BurgerBob - Celeron @ 1.2GHz* - *1,416*
*bldgengineer - AMD Athlon @ 800MHz* - *1,041*
*dragon2309 - Dell Latitude @ 360MHz* - *860*



*Top Dual Cores*

*Bootup05 - E6400 @ 3.64GHz* - *10,525*
*ETSA - E6400 @ 3.2GHz* - *9,484*
*Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz * - *10,092* (XP)
*Rambo - E6300 @ 3.36GHz * - *9,405* (Vista)
*Archangel - Athlon64 X2 4800 @ 2.41GHz* - *8,442*
*leetkyle - E6400 @ 2.13GHz* - *6,366*
*ghostfacesk - Athlon64 X2 4600 @ 2.85GHz* - *6,073*
*GCR - E6300 @ 1.86GHz* - *5,747*
*Jet - Pentium D 2.8GHz* - *4,348*
*dmw2692004 - Intel T2050 @ 1.6GHz* - *4,340*________________________________________________________


----------



## kobaj

Hell, might as well.


----------



## Burgerbob

yay
Edit: wow, i beat kobaj with his 3700+


----------



## kobaj

Burgerbob: Ya, I havnt run any spyware scans/dont have my fans running/other technicalities. Although, am I seeing things or did you photoshop your screenshot. I could have swarn I saw it say 2.9 GHZ.


----------



## Burgerbob

No actually im at 2.4 with it. So just 200MHz faster than yours and with a bunch of crap running in the background. Thank god for my CNPS9500.
My Celery rig downstairs! you can go ahead and just put in last for the Intel.


----------



## Jet

I ran it; I might be one of the last dual cores there . At least I'm not in last overall : If the bench would only benefit from having a nice graphics card


----------



## Jet

bump.


----------



## Shane

Lol heres mine


----------



## dragon2309

here's my results






dragon

*EDIT* - I will do it again when i've built my new C2D rig, ordering parts on the 17th of this month so will be mid next week. Should be a good comparison


----------



## leetkyle

I had the following background programs running:

- Mozilla Firefox
- XFire
- Yahoo! Widgets
- ATI Catalyst Control Center
- Asus DH Remote Connector

Is this score any good? lol. Non overclocked E6400!


----------



## Jet

You haven't overclocked it at all?


----------



## leetkyle

No, not one bit.. I did overclock it to 2.5GHz a good while ago but I noticed no real difference and so I put it back down to 2.13GHz again - that was a few months ago though..

Edit/ I re-run the program with nothing else running except my Asus DH Remote application :


----------



## WeatherMan

Anyone else ?


----------



## ETSA

I got 8071, how do I post a picture of it?  I am going to run it once more and make sure thats the highest I can get.

edit:

on a second try after exiting out of all programs besides benchmark tool I got 9484.


----------



## Kornowski

Don't laugh but this is my score


----------



## Jet

Kornowski said:


> Don't laugh but this is my score



ha, h a...oh.  j/k. It doesn't really matter...


----------



## evanscnce

Here is mine. Its not REALLY a dual core. Its just hyper threaded...


----------



## sirmixalot42691




----------



## dragon2309

got an updated one...






dragon


----------



## Kornowski

I said don't laugh, lol, Thanks Jet!


----------



## bldgengineer

My paint isn't acting right right now but if you guys thought you had it bad, try having a 1046 benchmark


----------



## bldgengineer

AAARRRGGGHH!!! I dunno what the hell is going on with it but here:






it says 1041 at the bottom. laugh all you want with that


----------



## Jet

There should be a competition for the lowest scores . Maybe try to get under 500.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

pretty good for me


----------



## PabloTeK




----------



## salman

I genuinly am surprised and quite pleased actually, it may not be as good as some peoples high perfromance computers but it manages to just about play dungeon siege ii on the lowest settings and it plays warcraft iii on about medium settings:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jet

Someone with an X2 Processor should bench it. That way, Intel won't be taking up _quite_ all of the top spots


----------



## dragon2309

my old dell lattitude running at 360Mhz just got 860Marks, lol


----------



## Burgerbob

Ill UC my A64 one of these days to 800MHz and post up that score. I actually cant get it any lower than that,  but when i do my RAM timing are like 1-1-1-2 lolz.


----------



## Shane

dragon2309 said:


> my old dell lattitude running at 360Mhz just got 860Marks, lol



Lol thats great


----------



## ghost

My good ole 4600+


----------



## Jet

man, my P3 1Ghz let me down. It got 1256Marks


----------



## leetkyle

ghostfacesuk said:


> My good ole 4600+



Less than 300 away from mine!


----------



## Archangel

my 4800+ Not overclocked at all atm  (when playing wow, the pc suddenly restarted,..  I havnt figured out why yet, so i clocked it to stock again.. funny tough.. dark messiah etc ran fine..  :x anyway,.. I gues its not too bad ) (maybe i should run it once when i have it back to 2,76GHz again)


----------



## bldgengineer

dragon2309 said:


> my old dell lattitude running at 360Mhz just got 860Marks, lol



LOL post that up so I don't feel so bad


----------



## jancz3rt

*My babe...*

Here's my result:






I miss the good old days when it ran @ 2.7Ghz  Damn you 2GB of RAM...

BTW: Could anyone explain why I have such a high MEM read and write numbers
compared to the others?

JAN


----------



## ghost

Archangel your results are very interesting...

I wonder if you got the better score just from having bigger L2 cache???

My mem read right and some other stuff are faster than yours but you have a lot bigger score.


----------



## kobaj

Alright, something is going to change. When my 3700+ gets a lower/equal score then a 3000+, 3300+ 3200+, 3400+, and a 3500+, I KNOW I need to do a cleanup of my machine. Gimme a couple of days, Ill be back...Hopefully with a score of 4000.


----------



## dmw2692004

with trillian, itunes and firefox in the backround.


----------



## Rambo

*Vista... vs XP?*






Done on Vista. I'm now going to try in XP.


----------



## Rambo

*XP vs Vista.*

Now this is interesting. Well, kinda. 

*XP*






*Vista*






Vista I had 26 processses running. XP I have 16 processes running. Make your own conclusions.


----------



## Jet

That is not surprising, due to Vista taking more system resources.
Vista@3458Mhz: 9,405
XP@3359Mhz: 10,092


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> That is not surprising, due to Vista taking more system resources.
> Vista@3458Mhz: 9,405
> XP@3359Mhz: 10,092



Exactly.  The program tests the CPU directly, so it doesnt really matter what OS its on, but since you were on Vista, the processor and RAM were being used up more.


----------



## WeatherMan

Results Updated


----------



## kobaj

Rambo said:


> Now this is interesting. Well, kinda.
> 
> *XP*
> snip
> 
> *Vista*
> 
> snip
> 
> Vista I had 26 processses running. XP I have 16 processes running. Make your own conclusions.



If thats xp, how come it has aero?


----------



## Shane

Wth?  



> Nevakonaza - AMD Athlon @ 800MHz - 1,041



what the hell lol.....I have a sempron 2800+ @ 2Ghz 
Please correct this....even the score isnt right.


----------



## Archangel

I will OC it back to 2760MHz and test later on today again ^^


----------



## Rambo

Jet said:


> That is not surprising, due to Vista taking more system resources.
> Vista@3458Mhz: 9,405
> XP@3359Mhz: 10,092


 
Yes, but... The actual speed I had it running was 3458Mhz. However, XP detected it as 3359Mhz... What's going on there?



kobaj said:


> If thats xp, how come it has aero?


 
WindowBlinds + VistaXP skin


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

3200+ OCed to 2.36


----------



## Jet

Lord Of The Ming said:


> 3200+ OCed to 3.36



did you mean _2.36_


----------



## Shane

Nevakonaza said:


> Wth?
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell lol.....I have a sempron 2800+ @ 2Ghz
> Please correct this....even the score isnt right.



Can one of the mods sort that out for me please?
Its compleatly wrong


----------



## Jet

They will, or he will. Just hold your horses


----------



## Shane

Jet said:


> They will, or he will. Just hold your horses



Lol having a sempron 2800+ is embarrasing enough but a duron 800 mhz


----------



## evanscnce

I like the color code on the chart. Green amd blue intel. Really shows how Intel is dominating the dual cores right now and AMD smashed intel on single cores lol


----------



## jancz3rt

evanscnce said:


> I like the color code on the chart. Green amd blue intel. Really shows how Intel is dominating the dual cores right now and AMD smashed intel on single cores lol



Heh,

my A64 3000+ is showing up as an INTEL and yeh, I am dominating!

JAN


----------



## Petrik_CZ

Here is my system running Sempron 2800+@2707MHz


----------



## Shane

Petrik_CZ said:


> Here is my system running Sempron 2800+@2707MHz



have you overclocked that 2800+?


----------



## PabloTeK

That's odd, my stock E6300 is only 300 points off beating an Athlon X2 4600+ and I'm running Sophos AV & Firewall.


----------



## The_Other_One

Oh what the heck...  Here's the program run on my laptop.  Realize I'm running at _800MHz_.  And since it's a bit hard to read, I got 1295.

Oh, and that's with 30 processes running, including Trillian, firefox, and Photoshop


----------



## jancz3rt

Nevakonaza said:


> have you overclocked that 2800+?



Yes superpetrik OC'd his babe to 2.7Ghz.

JAN


----------



## Shane

jancz3rt said:


> Yes superpetrik OC'd his babe to 2.7Ghz.
> 
> JAN



But thats a Sempy 64 right? Cant be the same processor as mine?


----------



## kobaj

Ahh, after many many waisted seconds of closing programs I managed to get this, sorry its a bit cropped, in order to get a better score I had to go to a resolution that, lets just say shouldn't be visited often. *3497*





Ya, so not exactly the number I was hopping to get but its probibly do to the slow ram I have. 

Im not saddened though, I might get crappy benchmarks, but then I remember, I get 200 frames in cs:s. Also, by not overclocking, mine has higher value so I can sell it and put in less of 'my' money towards a c2d.


----------



## bldgengineer

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol having a sempron 2800+ is embarrasing enough but a duron 800 mhz



hey hey hey!!! I'm starting to resent this trash talking about my workhorse


----------



## Shane

bldgengineer said:


> hey hey hey!!! I'm starting to resent this trash talking about my workhorse



Lol ooh no i best shut up now ....nice to see your still making good use of it though.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Final score was 3970


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Bamf! I believe this earns a spot in top 20.


----------



## fatdragon

well my comp dont give that much of a performance


----------



## Grey410

*Oh Yah Baby!*

Heh re-write the record books 

Stock but notice it detected my L1 Cache @ 8kb odd huh?





@3.4Ghz with correct L1 cache





Here's a tip; execute this command to wrap up your background tasks prior to running:_ rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks_

Enjoy


----------



## The_Other_One

Heh, tried again at full speed, and what do you know, almost double my previous result   2369.

Too lazy to do a screen cap.  You guys will just have to beleive me


----------



## Shane

Grey410 said:


> Here's a tip; execute this command to wrap up your background tasks prior to running:_ rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks_
> 
> Enjoy



How do you do that please...execute what where lol


----------



## Grey410

Nevakonaza said:


> How do you do that please...execute what where lol



Start; Run; then paste: *rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks* and now hit enter


----------



## Shane

Thanks Grey....

Not much improvement though lol

ORIGINAL....2345

After ....2375


----------



## jancz3rt

*Me new score after closing unneeded programs..*

This is my new score with most programs closed:






3929!

JAN


----------



## Jet

Bootup5, you should put the names under a number list like:
1. 
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hmm*

Went back to 2.7Ghz with 1GB of RAM:






4186 - BEAT THAT!

JAN


----------



## Burgerbob

I cant get my 3200+ past 2.42 grrr...




and heres the same CPU downclocked all the way to 800MHz.


----------



## Grey410

@3.4Ghz with correct L1 cache


----------



## jedijeff123

how do you download and install it????


----------



## Grey410

jedijeff123 said:


> how do you download and install it????



Get winrar the free version @ www.winrar.com then get the program here You can also download it here http://www.upitus.com/download.php?file=6f943f11

then unrar it and then install it.  Then run it.


----------



## kobaj

Grey410 said:


> Get winrar the free version @ www.winrar.com then get the program here You can also download it here http://www.upitus.com/download.php?file=6f943f11
> 
> then unrar it and then install it.  Then run it.



It doesnt require installing.


----------



## Grey410

kobaj said:


> It doesnt require installing.



 correct just unrar it and run it


----------



## MadModder

Somehow, I feel as though I'm underperforming, a lot.


----------



## Shane

MadModder said:


> Somehow, I feel as though I'm underperforming, a lot.



Are Opterons server procesors?

Do they perform well for gaming procesors then?


----------



## Burgerbob

Yes, especially the 165, as it is easy to OC. Not as good as some X2s and the Core 2s, but good for the times.


----------



## MadModder

From what I've seen, yes, very much so.  They are extremely good overclockers, considering the stock speed of the 165 is 1.8GHz.


----------



## Jet

Grey410 said:


> Heh re-write the record books
> 
> Stock but notice it detected my L1 Cache @ 8kb odd huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @3.4Ghz with correct L1 cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip; execute this command to wrap up your background tasks prior to running:_ rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks_
> 
> Enjoy



Grey's isn't on the list....

Here's my updated one. I got a few more points!!  I can just hear my computer aggravated because there isn't anything running


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I had a few programs running when i ran this, but here it is anyways.


----------



## Ben

Here's mine.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> Here's mine.



Why is your score so low for an Athlon 64?


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> Why is your score so low for an Athlon 64?



I was wondering the same thing, it was much higher the last time I used the program, and that was last week, I haven't been doing anything different.


----------



## Shane

Halian said:


> I was wondering the same thing, it was much higher the last time I used the program, and that was last week, I haven't been doing anything different.


hmm wierd


----------



## dragon2309

Ok, so here i am with my newly built system, specs are in the sig, my original benchmarks on my old system are back on page 1-ish so feel free to compare.

This is my e6600 at 2.8Ghz (currently solving issues with overclocking properly)






quite a hefty jump from before, me likes

dragon2309


----------



## Rambo

Nice bench dragon! I'd like to see what yours could do if you could unlock its full overclocking potential (shame about the 3Ghz wall your at).

This topic also needs to be updated. Last time of update: 16th February.


----------



## Ben

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm wierd



Yeah, my old score was 2974


----------



## murdock22

Here is my score from my year old computer


----------



## dragon2309

Rambo said:


> Nice bench dragon! I'd like to see what yours could do if you could unlock its full overclocking potential (shame about the 3Ghz wall your at).
> 
> This topic also needs to be updated. Last time of update: 16th February.


Ah dont worry, in about 2 weeks ill ebe getting the proper EPS12v cable from Hiper to supply the power needed, ill be resetting th CMOs and starting from scratch then, its a lot of work if you're doing it right but its worth it in the end.


----------



## Grey410

dragon2309 said:


> Ah dont worry, in about 2 weeks ill ebe getting the proper EPS12v cable from Hiper to supply the power needed, ill be resetting th CMOs and starting from scratch then, its a lot of work if you're doing it right but its worth it in the end.



Maybe a MOD could combine this thread with the one I started to update it.  Otherwise start posting in mine found here: http://www.computerforum.com/77047-nuclearus-cpu-benchmark-v-2-a.html

*Edit*  The latest scores have been added.


----------



## kof2000

3.6 on air


----------

